# Lake lanier tournament



## Bowfishin93 (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm not hosting this but one of my buddies is


----------



## Stickemdeep (Jul 12, 2015)

Get in contact with me or Brandon if you have questions


----------



## killersiverb (Jul 16, 2015)

Count me and my team in. Finally something local


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 16, 2015)

I might be there or the savanna river shootout not sure yet.


----------

